# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Խմբակային սեքս

## Chuk

Ակումբցիներ ջան, եկեք քննարկենք էս երևույթը։ Ինքներդ կմասնակցեի՞ք կամ երբևէ ցանկություն ունեցե՞լ եք։ Հայեցի չի՞, թե՞ գուցե համամարդկային ա։ Այլասերվածությու՞ն ա, թե՞ ընդունելի սեռական հարաբերություն։

----------

Rhayader (11.02.2017), Շինարար (11.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

ղեկավարներիս հետ յուրաքանչյուր հանդիպում ինձ խմբակային բիրտ և բրուտալ սեքս ա հիշեցնում, երբ իրանք ամեն կերպ աշխատում են ինձ օգնած լինել, բայց միևնույն ա ես վերջում ֆիլ քայնդ ըֆ ֆաքդ: էնպես որ ես էդ հաճույքից պարբերաբար օգտվում եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (12.02.2017), ivy (11.02.2017), Գաղթական (11.02.2017), Ծլնգ (11.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017), Տրիբուն (11.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մի հարց էլի. մի տղա ու մեկից ավելի աղջիկները,էդ խմբակայի՞ն է համարվում

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հարց էլի. մի տղա ու մեկից ավելի աղջիկները,էդ խմբակայի՞ն է համարվում


Երկու հոգուց ավելի սուբյեկտներով ցանկացած սեքս խմբակային ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Երկու հոգուց ավելի սուբյեկտներով ցանկացած սեքս խմբակային ա։


Դե ինձ գրանցեք,ես հաստատ կամ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես կմասնակցեմ, բայց շորերս չեմ հանի...

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես կմասնակցեմ, բայց շորերս չեմ հանի...


Դե ուրեմն դու մեր խմբից ես

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ղեկավարներիս հետ յուրաքանչյուր հանդիպում ինձ խմբակային բիրտ և բրուտալ սեքս ա հիշեցնում, երբ իրանք ամեն կերպ աշխատում են ինձ օգնած լինել, բայց միևնույն ա ես վերջում ֆիլ քայնդ ըֆ ֆաքդ: էնպես որ ես էդ հաճույքից պարբերաբար օգտվում եմ:


դաթս քոլդ գանգ բանգ... Շին ջան..֏ այ նօու հօու յու ֆիլ

----------

Շինարար (12.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկու հոգուց ավելի սուբյեկտներով ցանկացած սեքս խմբակային ա։


Երեք հոգովը խմբակային չի, խմբիկային ա։

----------

Rhayader (11.02.2017), Գաղթական (11.02.2017), Հայկօ (11.02.2017), Շինարար (12.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Համարում եմ ընդունելի, մենակ թե հեռախոսային սեքս չլինի։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ուրեմն դու մեր խմբից ես


ամոթ ա... ես սկի լողանալուց շորերս չեշ հանում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համարում եմ ընդունելի, մենակ թե հեռախոսային սեքս չլինի։


հեռախոսո՞վ... հաաա՜.֏..էն որ դնում են բզզոցի ու սայլըթի վրա ու ***՞

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ով անում ա, լավ ա անում։
Կոնկրետ ինձ համար երկուսից ավելը ընդունելի չի ու երբևէ չի լինի։

----------

CactuSoul (12.02.2017), Հայկօ (11.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ամոթ ա... ես սկի լողանալուց շորերս չեշ հանում


Դու մի հանի,մեր խմբից հանվողը ես եմ։Դու կողից պադձեռժկա անես հերիք։Հաստատ փորձդ պետք կգա էլի

----------


## Rhayader

«Որտեղ Չուկն էն թեմայի խոսքը շաքարով է կտրում»

----------

boooooooom (12.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Հայկօ (11.02.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ երեկոյի զվարճանքը շուտով կապահովի Լիոնը, դատելով սվինգերների թեմայում իր գրառումներից:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու մի հանի,մեր խմբից հանվողը ես եմ։Դու կողից պադձեռժկա անես հերիք։Հաստատ փորձդ պետք կգա էլի


ես ձեները կհանեմ...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դու մի հանի,մեր խմբից հանվողը ես եմ։Դու կողից պադձեռժկա անես հերիք։Հաստատ փորձդ պետք կգա էլի


ասա մենակ ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանի ձայնով այդ պադձերժկան չլինի․․․․

Յոհաննեսը մտնում է տուգանային հրապարակ, լարված փոխանցում, վերադարձ, և գո՜լ, ինչպիսի գոլ!!! պաշտպանվողի ոտքերի արանքով․․․

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինձ թվում ա սուտ բան ա... էդքան մարդ իրար գլխի որ հավաքվի, շունը տիրոջը չի ճանաչի... ո՞նց են իմանալու ով ինչ ու որ տեղից... կարող ա մինքանի հոգի նույն բանն են ուզում ... 

դրան համ սցենար ա պետք համ ռեժիսյոր

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ես ձեները կհանեմ...


Իմ,թե՞ իրանց

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում ա սուտ բան ա... էդքան մարդ իրար գլխի որ հավաքվի, շունը տիրոջը չի ճանաչի... ո՞նց են իմանալու ով ինչ ու որ տեղից... կարող ա մինքանի հոգի նույն բանն են ուզում ... 
> 
> դրան համ սցենար ա պետք համ ռեժիսյոր


իմպրովիզ ժանրի հետ աչքիս չունես

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ասա մենակ ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանի ձայնով այդ պադձերժկան չլինի․․․․
> 
> Յոհաննեսը մտնում է տուգանային հրապարակ, լարված փոխանցում, վերադարձ, և գո՜լ, ինչպիսի գոլ!!! պաշտպանվողի ոտքերի արանքով․․․


Բայց ոտքերը մի տեսակ օդում էին

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ,թե՞ իրանց


բոլորիդ... բանիս գործիս անունն ի՞նչ ա...

----------

Յոհաննես (11.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իմպրովիզ ժանրի հետ աչքիս չունես


մի տեղ որ շատ իմպրովիզ անող ա լինում նույն գործիքի վրա ու նույն գործիքով, դժվար ա լինում... ջազի պես չի լիմում

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ակումբցիներ ջան, եկեք քննարկենք էս երևույթը։ Ինքներդ կմասնակցեի՞ք կամ երբևէ ցանկություն ունեցե՞լ եք։ Հայեցի չի՞, թե՞ գուցե համամարդկային ա։ Այլասերվածությու՞ն ա, թե՞ ընդունելի սեռական հարաբերություն։


Բազմաթիվ առիթներ ու առաջարկներ են եղել, միշտ մերժել եմ: Երրորդ մարդու ներկայության հետ, նույնիսկ (կամ հատկապես) դիտորդի կարգավիճակով, դեռ չեմ կարողանում մտովի հաշտվել:

Մնացած՝ ինձ չներառող բոլոր դեպքերին վերաբերմունքս ստանդարտ ա՝ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ վերաբերվում: Ինձ ինչ:

----------

CactuSoul (12.02.2017), ivy (11.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բազմաթիվ առիթներ ու առաջարկներ են եղել, միշտ մերժել եմ: Երրորդ մարդու ներկայության հետ, նույնիսկ (կամ հատկապես) դիտորդի կարգավիճակով, դեռ չեմ կարողանում մտովի հաշտվել:
> 
> Մնացած՝ ինձ չներառող բոլոր դեպքերին վերաբերմունքս ստանդարտ ա՝ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ վերաբերվում: Ինձ ինչ:


Լուրջ, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ սաղին առաջարկում են, բացի ինձանից: Անարդար ա: Գոնե ասա, որ արտակարգ գեշ էին առաջարկողները, կամ սաղ տղա էին, ինձ մի քիչ լավ զգամ:

----------

boooooooom (12.02.2017), ivy (11.02.2017), Quyr Qery (12.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Արէա (11.02.2017), Գաղթական (11.02.2017), Հայկօ (11.02.2017), Տրիբուն (12.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լուրջ, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ սաղին առաջարկում են, բացի ինձանից: Անարդար ա: Գոնե ասա, որ արտակարգ գեշ էին առաջարկողները, կամ սաղ տղա էին, ինձ մի քիչ լավ զգամ:


Ինչ ասես՝ եղել ա, բացի բոլորի տղա լինելուց: Անոնիմ էլ, էս վերջերս:

Տղաների հետ կապված ամենավատ փորձս եղել ա, երբ ֆեյսբուքում մեկը փորձում էր ինձ փողով առնել: Ընդ որում՝ ինձ փող էր առաջարկում, որ ես իրեն ստորացնեմ ու ինքն ինձ ծառայի: Առաջին անգամ եկավ, փորձեց թեմա գցել, ես ինձ դրսևորեցի որպես տոլերանտության մարմնացում, քոռուփոշման գնաց, մի երկու ամիս հետո հետ եկավ, սկսեց փող առաջարկել:

----------

CactuSoul (12.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Լուրջ, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ սաղին առաջարկում են, բացի ինձանից: Անարդար ա: Գոնե ասա, որ արտակարգ գեշ էին առաջարկողները, կամ սաղ տղա էին, ինձ մի քիչ լավ զգամ:


Իմ պատկերացմամբ, քեզ ամենաշատը պիտի առաջարկեին, իսկականից որ արդար չի ։))

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> մի տեղ որ շատ իմպրովիզ անող ա լինում նույն գործիքի վրա ու նույն գործիքով, դժվար ա լինում... ջազի պես չի լիմում


Օ եսլի բը տի զնալ․․․․ ջազը քաք ա կարել  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իմ պատկերացմամբ, քեզ ամենաշատը պիտի առաջարկեին, իսկականից որ արդար չի ։))


Ինձ ինչ-որ սաղ աղջիկները փորձում են հայեցի հարս տանել, չես հավատա:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչ ասես՝ եղել ա, բացի բոլորի տղա լինելուց: Անոնիմ էլ, էս վերջերս:
> 
> Տղաների հետ կապված ամենավատ փորձս եղել ա, երբ ֆեյսբուքում մեկը փորձում էր ինձ փողով առնել: Ընդ որում՝ ինձ փող էր առաջարկում, որ ես իրեն ստորացնեմ ու ինքն ինձ ծառայի: Առաջին անգամ եկավ, փորձեց թեմա գցել, ես ինձ դրսևորեցի որպես տոլերանտության մարմնացում, քոռուփոշման գնաց, մի երկու ամիս հետո հետ եկավ, սկսեց փող առաջարկել:


Ինձ տենց մեկը կպցնում էր, ես ցրում էի, կպցնում էր, ես ցրում էի, վերջում մի քիչ ծավալուն, բայց շատ փափուկ հիմնավորեցի, կեսից բլոկեց  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ ինչ-որ սաղ աղջիկները փորձում են հայեցի հարս տանել, չես հավատա:


Եվ նրանք կատարյալ մոլորության մեջ են ։))

----------

Rhayader (12.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եվ նրանք կատարյալ *մոլորության* մեջ են ։))


այ քուրիկ, չե՞ս հասկանում, մոլորություն չի, հումանիզմ ա, ՀՈՒՄԱՆԻԶՄ․․․

----------

Շինարար (12.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> այ քուրիկ, չե՞ս հասկանում, մոլորություն չի, հումանիզմ ա, ՀՈՒՄԱՆԻԶՄ․․․


Ես քեզ ինչ քույրիկ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես քեզ ինչ քույրիկ


իյա․․․ մնաց երրորդին գտնենք, ու այս թեման լրիվ փորձնականացնենք

----------


## Յոհաննես

> իյա․․․ մնաց երրորդին գտնենք, ու այս թեման լրիվ փորձնականացնենք


ես առաջինն եմ գրանցվե

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ես առաջինն եմ գրանցվե


դու մեկնաբանի հետ ես գալիս, ես մեկնաբանված ջազին դեմ եմ․․․

----------

Գաղթական (12.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինքներդ կմասնակցեի՞ք կամ երբևէ ցանկություն ունեցե՞լ եք։


Երբեք մի ասա երբեք, բայց հիմա արդեն կնոջս դավաճանելը պլաններիս մեջ չի մտնում..
Ճիշտա Ալեն Դելոնը չեմ, բայց եղել են առաջարկներ՝ բաց ու քողարկված տեսքով, մերժել եմ..

իսկ այ ցանկություն՝ հա, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ՝ մի անգամ հայհայա համաձայնվում էի..
մի հրեշտակային արտաքինով ռուս աղջիկ էր: նույն դասընթացն էինք հետևում: 2-րդ թե 3-րդ անգամից հրավիրեցի սրճարան, որտեղ էլ ուղիղ հարցրեց, թե կցանկանա՞մ իրենց խմբակային զվարճանքին մասնակցել..
երբ առաջին շոկային պահն անցավ ու շունչս տեղը բերեցի, ասեցի, որ դեմ չեմ, բայց կարիք կա պայմանները հստակեցնելու, քանի որ բի-ի դերն ինձ համար չի..
հենց էդ պահին էր, որ սաղ ք*ք մեջ արեց՝ հայտնելով, որ իրենը բոլորի տիրուհու դերն է լինելու, մնացածը՝ ըստ իր սցենարի..

մի անգամ էլ՝ մի հոլանդացի էր առաջարկում իր կնոջ հետ լինել, որի ընթացքում ինքը դիտորդի դերում է լինելու..
էլի ստիպված էի մերժել...

----------

ivy (12.02.2017), John (12.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.02.2017), Quyr Qery (12.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բազմաթիվ առիթներ ու առաջարկներ են եղել, միշտ մերժել եմ: Երրորդ մարդու ներկայության հետ, նույնիսկ (կամ հատկապես) դիտորդի կարգավիճակով, դեռ չեմ կարողանում մտովի հաշտվել:
> 
> Մնացած՝ ինձ չներառող բոլոր դեպքերին վերաբերմունքս ստանդարտ ա՝ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ վերաբերվում: Ինձ ինչ:


Ես մի տեսակ ամաչում եմ չորով մերժեմ, ասում եմ թեզովս խառն եմ, վերջնաժամկետ, էնպես որ բազմաթիվ չէ, բայց մի երկու բաց առաջարկ ունեմ։ Նենց չի որ ինձ համար անընդունելի է։ Էս կյանքը մի անգամ ա, կարելի ա և փորձել, չնայած երբեք իմ սեքսուալ ֆանտազիաների մաս չի կազմել։ Անկեղծ, բայց լսել եմ, որ մարդիկ բացի անհարմար զգալուց օքըրդ իմաստով ուրիշ այլ զգացողություններ չեն պահում։ Ավելի լուրջ, երևի արդեն մի քիչ մեծ եմ դրա համար, իսկ տասնութ տարեկանում մի քիչ ավելի ամաչկոտ էի, կամ էլ հիմա նույն ամաչկոտությունը տարիքիս եմ վերագրում։ Գուցե մի օր փորձեմ, բայց ես տենց բաները լինելուց հետո չեմ պատմում, նենց որ ով գիտի

----------

CactuSoul (12.02.2017), ivy (12.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017), Տրիբուն (12.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Թիթիզ եք սաղդ  :Beee:

----------

Rhayader (12.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Արէա (12.02.2017), Հայկօ (12.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Թիթիզ եք սաղդ


Զգա է: Որ ասում եմ:

----------

ivy (12.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ սկսում ա թվալ, որ կտրուկ չէ ասողները արդեն փորձել են, չեն հավանել։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Quyr Qery (12.02.2017), Rhayader (12.02.2017), Շինարար (12.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017), Վահե-91 (12.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Խմբակային սեքսի ամենակայֆը պոյեզ-պոյեզ խաղալն ա։

----------

Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչ ասես՝ եղել ա, բացի բոլորի տղա լինելուց: Անոնիմ էլ, էս վերջերս:
> 
> Տղաների հետ կապված ամենավատ փորձս եղել ա, երբ ֆեյսբուքում մեկը փորձում էր ինձ փողով առնել: Ընդ որում՝ ինձ փող էր առաջարկում, որ ես իրեն ստորացնեմ ու ինքն ինձ ծառայի: Առաջին անգամ եկավ, փորձեց թեմա գցել, ես ինձ դրսևորեցի որպես տոլերանտության մարմնացում, քոռուփոշման գնաց, մի երկու ամիս հետո հետ եկավ, սկսեց փող առաջարկել:


Մեկ մեկ որ տեղս նեղ ա լինում, մտքովս անցնում ա՝ երանի մի սարսափելի սեռական առաջարկ ստանամ բայց լավ վարձատրվող, որ գնամ ասենք ուզածիս չափ տատու անեմ կամ անգլերենի լեզվակիրը վճարեմ թեզս նորմալ խմբագրի ամեն օրվա գրած էլի :LOL: , բայց առայժմ մենակ մի անգամ առաջարկել են որ ես եթե սեքս ուզեմ վճարեմդդդ Եգիպտոսում՝ կանեփ, հաշիշ, աղջիկ, տղա։ Բոլոր մերժումները ստանալուց հետո մարդը անկեղծ զարմացավ, թե ում ա պետք իմ կյանքը։ :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (12.02.2017), Մուշու (14.02.2017), Տրիբուն (12.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ սկսում ա թվալ, որ կտրուկ չէ ասողները արդեն փորձել են, չեն հավանել։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


ես էլ հակառակն էի մտածում. այնքան են հավանել, որ մեզ հետ չեն ուզում այդ հաճույքով կիսվել  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ես էլ հակառակն էի մտածում. այնքան են հավանել, որ մեզ հետ չեն ուզում այդ հաճույքով կիսվել


Քո տարբերակն ավելի հավանեցի ։)

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ երեկոյի զվարճանքը շուտով կապահովի Լիոնը, դատելով սվինգերների թեմայում իր գրառումներից:


Լիոնը մեր հետ գռուպավուխա կանի, բայց սաղս պիտի վերջում կարմիր խնձոր տանք։

----------

Alphaone (12.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.02.2017), Quyr Qery (12.02.2017), Rhayader (12.02.2017), Հայկօ (12.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ես էլ հակառակն էի մտածում. այնքան են հավանել, որ մեզ հետ չեն ուզում այդ հաճույքով կիսվել


Բայց մտածում եմ, եթե հավանեին, պտի ավելի շատ գովեին ու թազա մարդ ներգրավեին ։)

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## John

Հմի որ պատմեմ՝ կասեք ֆանտազիա է։ Չէ, ախպեր, չի էղել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց մտածում եմ, եթե հավանեին, պտի ավելի շատ գովեին ու թազա մարդ ներգրավեին ։)


ստեղի «այդ կայֆերը ուզեցողներից» պրծում չէր լինի... էն որ Տրիբունն էր ոնց որ թե, որ մի դրվագ էր դրել Eurotrip ֆիլմից, այ դրա նման...  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հմի որ պատմեմ՝ կասեք ֆանտազիա է։


ապա-ապա... )))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Խմբակային սեքսի ամենակայֆը պոյեզ-պոյեզ խաղալն ա։


էս երևի էն միակ դեպքերիցա, որ ավելի լավա վերջին ուղևորը լինես, քան թե՝ մեքենավարը

----------

boooooooom (12.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017), Տրիբուն (12.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թիթիզ եք սաղդ


Ես համեստ մեռնում եմ:

Հ.Գ. Էս Չուկը բայց շատ խորամանկն ա:

----------

Tiger29 (12.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ես էլ կնոջս դավաճանել չեմ ուզում, բայց որ ինձ առաջարկեն, աչքիս համաձայնվեմ: Թե չէ կոմպլեքսավորվեցի իմ համեստ սեքսուալ անցյալից ու նման առաջարկների իսպառ բացակայությունից  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (12.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ կնոջս դավաճանել չեմ ուզում, բայց որ ինձ առաջարկեն, աչքիս համաձայնվեմ: Թե չէ կոմպլեքսավորվեցի իմ համեստ սեքսուալ անցյալից ու նման առաջարկների իսպառ բացակայությունից


Չուկ, պետք ա ուղղակի հեռախոսիդ մեջ համապատասխան հուք ափ հավելվածներ քաշես, չնայած դու պսակված տղա ես, ինչիդ ա պետք: Ուղղակի պիտի համապատասխան միջավայրում լինես, որտեղ միակ թեման սեքսն ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

https://youtu.be/7Q-Mle_wXXE

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ կնոջս դավաճանել չեմ ուզում, բայց որ ինձ առաջարկեն, աչքիս համաձայնվեմ: Թե չէ կոմպլեքսավորվեցի իմ համեստ սեքսուալ անցյալից ու նման առաջարկների իսպառ բացակայությունից


Դավաճանելը պարտադիր չի: Տեմց բաներ զույգերով էլ են անում: Սվինգը վկա:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Դավաճանելը պարտադիր չի: Տեմց բաներ զույգերով էլ են անում: Սվինգը վկա:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Էդ կրկնակի դավաճանություն ա, նիխտ  :Jpit:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Կայֆ ա, փորձեք:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017), Տրիբուն (12.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օ եսլի բը տի զնալ․․․․ ջազը քաք ա կարել


դժվար ա պատկերացնելը ... ջազը ժամերով կարաս իմպրովիզացիա անես... ստեղ էդ դժվար ա պատկերացնելը...

----------


## Quyr Qery

> դժվար ա պատկերացնելը ... ջազը ժամերով կարաս իմպրովիզացիա անես... ստեղ էդ դժվար ա պատկերացնելը...


Մի պատկերացրու, փորձի՛, Մեֆ: 
Համ էլ ջազ ասա լսեմ, էս գիշերվա հազարին սազող:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Համ էլ ջազ ասա լսեմ, էս գիշերվա հազարին սազող:

----------

Quyr Qery (12.02.2017)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> 


Ծլնգ  :Love: 
Լուսացնեմ Օսկարի հետ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի պատկերացրու, փորձի՛, Մեֆ: 
> Համ էլ ջազ ասա լսեմ, էս գիշերվա հազարին սազող:


Քեռի ջան, բազար չեմ սիրում..֏.. ղալմաղալ, թաշխալա-մաշխալա չեմ սիրում... սեքսը սիրուն բան....

էս էլ քեզ գիշերվա համար...

https://youtu.be/EGkXG4YOsDs

----------

Quyr Qery (12.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մեկ էլ էս.... ես իրանց կենդանի եմ տեսել... 

https://youtu.be/2olBE4C5_Gk

----------

Quyr Qery (12.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Մեկ էլ էս.... ես իրանց կենդանի եմ տեսել... 
> 
> https://youtu.be/2olBE4C5_Gk


Իրանց տեսնելուց հետո, էլ աչքիդ խմբակային բան-ման կերևար:
Զգացված եմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իրանց տեսնելուց հետո, էլ աչքիդ խմբակային բան-ման կերևար:
> Զգացված եմ:


ռեյ չարլզին, աստրուդ ջիլբեռտոյին...

----------


## Rhayader

> ռեյ չարլզին, աստրուդ ջիլբեռտոյին...


Աստրուդ Ջիլբերտոն ավելի շատ բոսսա նովա է, քան ջազ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աստրուդ Ջիլբերտոն ավելի շատ բոսսա նովա է, քան ջազ


հա բայց ստեն գեթսի հետ են նվագել մի բոլ

----------


## Rammstein

Տնաշեններ, էնքան ասիք, էսօր երազումս բանտում խմբակային սեքս էի անում։

----------

Գաղթական (12.02.2017), Մուշու (14.02.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> հա բայց ստեն գեթսի հետ են նվագել մի բոլ


Էդ պահը բաց եմ թողել: Առաջին ալբոմից էն կողմ չկարողացա գնալ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Տնաշեններ, էնքան ասիք, էսօր երազումս բանտում խմբակային սեքս էի անում։


Օճառը ձեռիցդ պլստացե՞լ էր:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Գաղթական (12.02.2017)

----------


## Rammstein

> Օճառը ձեռիցդ պլստացե՞լ էր:


Չէ, օճառը ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ։

----------


## boooooooom

Էն որ մտածում ես. "երևի հանաք են անում", մեկ էլ. "Բա որ լուրջ լինի քեզ չկանչեն. աբիդնի կլնի": Դե ես ստեղարենք եմ. բան լինի ձեն հանեք))

----------

CactuSoul (12.02.2017), Rhayader (15.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Գաղթական (12.02.2017), Տրիբուն (12.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ ասես՝ եղել ա, բացի բոլորի տղա լինելուց: Անոնիմ էլ, էս վերջերս:
> 
> Տղաների հետ կապված ամենավատ փորձս եղել ա, երբ ֆեյսբուքում մեկը փորձում էր ինձ փողով առնել: Ընդ որում՝ ինձ փող էր առաջարկում, որ ես իրեն ստորացնեմ ու ինքն ինձ ծառայի: Առաջին անգամ եկավ, փորձեց թեմա գցել, ես ինձ դրսևորեցի որպես տոլերանտության մարմնացում, քոռուփոշման գնաց, մի երկու ամիս հետո հետ եկավ, սկսեց փող առաջարկել:


Ապեր, ինչքա՞ն փող էին տալիս։ Էսքան ասում ես, տարիֆներն էլ ասա էլի։ Համ էլ իմանանք դու քանիսից ես սկսում ոռ խաղացնել։

----------

boooooooom (12.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Գաղթական (12.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ապեր, ինչքա՞ն փող էին տալիս։ Էսքան ասում ես, տարիֆներն էլ ասա էլի։ Համ էլ իմանանք դու քանիսից ես սկսում ոռ խաղացնել։


Դե հենց սկսեի պարզել, թե ինչքան ա առաջարկում, կդառնար ոռ խաղացնել: Բայց ինձ էլ էր թունդ հետաքրքիր, մեր մեջ ասած  :LOL: :

----------


## Հայկօ

Ամեն դեպքում՝ էլի լավ ա. արդեն գիտեմ, որ եթե թարգմանչական ու IT կարիերաներս ձախողվեն, ինչ ա կարելի անել  :Jpit: :

----------

Մուշու (14.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հենց սկսեի պարզել, թե ինչքան ա առաջարկում, կդառնար ոռ խաղացնել: Բայց ինձ էլ էր թունդ հետաքրքիր, մեր մեջ ասած :


Դե խնդրեմ, միամիտ տղա ․․․ապեր, սենց հարցերում առաջին բանը, որ պետք ա պարզել, փողի չափն ա։ 

Անեգդոտ եմ հիշել։ Ախպարը գալիս ա երևան, օդանավակայանից տաքսի ա վերցնում դեպքի քաղաք, ճամփին վարորդին սկսում ա հարցուփորձ անել, բա․
- ինձ էն տղաներից են պետք, շատ շտապ
- այ հոպար, էս ու՞ր ես ընկել, էս քո իմացած ամերիկա-եվրոպաները չի, ստեղ գ7 չկա
- հազար դոլար փող եմ տալիս, վիզ պետք ա
էս վարորդս քցում-բռնում ա, արա, ես ինչքան պիտի քշեմ, որ հազար դոլար աշխատեմ, իսկ էս ․․․ մութ գիշեր, մարդ չի իմանա, արի հոպարի սրտով գնամ, բա
- հոպար, ես եմ քո ուզած տղեն
Հոպարս իրա գործն անում ա, տղու հազար դոլարը արդար տալիս ա, ու ասում ա․ 
- տղա ջան, բա ասում ես ձեր մոտ գ7 չկա, սաղդ էլ գ7 եք, փող տվող չկա։

----------

boooooooom (12.02.2017), Mephistopheles (12.02.2017), Quyr Qery (14.02.2017), Rhayader (15.02.2017), Աթեիստ (13.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (14.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (14.02.2017), Վիշապ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն դեպքում՝ էլի լավ ա. արդեն գիտեմ, որ եթե թարգմանչական ու IT կարիերաներս ձախողվեն, ինչ ա կարելի անել :


Ինչի՞ ես հարցին սենց նեգատիվ նայում․ եթե ձախողվեմ, ապա։ Պոզիտիվ եղի, կարելի ա համատեղել։ Եթե միշտ մի բանով զբաղվես, չես հարստանա։ Եկու, երեք սմենով պետք ա աշխատել ու ոլորտներն էլ դիվերսիֆիկացնել։

----------

Quyr Qery (14.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

[![image.jpg](https://s10.postimg.org/9eaz5j8y1/im...ge/gua8rbwn9/)

----------

LisBeth (16.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (14.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> [![image.jpg](https://s10.postimg.org/9eaz5j8y1/im...ge/gua8rbwn9/)


Էս ավելի շուտ սեր էր, քան սեքս  :Love:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ավելի շուտ սեր էր, քան սեքս


վատ ա՞

----------


## ivy

> վատ ա՞


չէ, շատ լավ ա, ես մենակ կողմ եմ, թող սենց հաշտ ու համերաշխ սիրեն իրար` առանց խանդի֊մանդի ։)

----------


## Հայկօ

Մենակ ինձ տարօրինակ թվա՞ց, որ յոթ մարմին կար, բայց տասը գլուխ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մենակ ինձ տարօրինակ թվա՞ց, որ յոթ մարմին կար, բայց տասը գլուխ:


Գլուխներն ավելի շատ են (IYKWIM  :Wink: )

----------


## ivy

> Մենակ ինձ տարօրինակ թվա՞ց, որ յոթ մարմին կար, բայց տասը գլուխ:


Ինձ մենակ էն էր հուզել, որ բոլորը ոնց որ թե տղամարդ են. գլուխները չէի հաշվել ։))

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գլուխներն ավելի շատ են (IYKWIM )


Էդ էնքան ակնհայտ էր, որ մտածեցի՝ չարժի գրեմ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենակ ինձ տարօրինակ թվա՞ց, որ յոթ մարմին կար, բայց տասը գլուխ:


3 հատ էլ պուպուլ

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> 3 հատ էլ պուպուլ


5 հատ էլ ձու

----------


## Rhayader

Էս խմբակային սեքսի քննարկու՞մ ա, թե՞ հաշվապահների համաժողով  :LOL:  վռազի մեջ ինվենտարիզացիա անց կացրեցիք:

----------

Chuk (15.02.2017), LisBeth (16.02.2017), Mephistopheles (15.02.2017), Աթեիստ (15.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (15.02.2017), Շինարար (15.02.2017), Տրիբուն (15.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս խմբակային սեքսի քննարկու՞մ ա, թե՞ հաշվապահների համաժողով  վռազի մեջ ինվենտարիզացիա անց կացրեցիք:


Խմբակայինում մաթեմատիկան շատ կարևոր ա: Թե չէ կեսից հանկարծ կարող ա պարզվի, որ ձեզ համար երկու հոգով էշ-էշ միսիոներական լռված եք, կամ էլ նույնիսկ մենակդ ես աջ ձեռքիդ հետ էշ-էշ լռված:

Չնայած՝ վերջին դեպքի հետ կապված հարց ա առաջանում. ակտում միաժամանակ աջ ու ձախ ձեռքերի ներկայությունը խմբակային ա՞ համարվում, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չնայած՝ վերջին դեպքի հետ կապված հարց ա առաջանում. ակտում միաժամանակ աջ ու ձախ ձեռքերի ներկայությունը խմբակային ա՞ համարվում, թե՞ չէ:


Ակտը ակադեմիայի նման բան ա՝ մսնակիցների քանակը անդամներով են հաշվում, ոչ թե ձեռքերով․․․ թե չէ կռնատ Վալոդի կողմից հղիացրած կանանց մոտ մենակ հիսուսներ պիտի ծնվեին․․․

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ակտը ակադեմիայի նման բան ա՝ մսնակիցների քանակը անդամներով են հաշվում, ոչ թե ձեռքերով․․․


Հարեմը մաստուրբացիա ա՞:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հարեմը մաստուրբացիա ա՞:


Էհ, Հայկօ ջան, դու էլ սեքսիստ դուրս եկար։  :LOL:  Որ սեռական օրգանը ներս ա բացվում, ոչ թե դուրս ա պրծնում, ուրեմն մարդը [ակադեմիաական] ակտին չի՞ կարա անդամակցի։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2017)

----------

